# New knife cases



## JBroida (Dec 8, 2012)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=ultimate+edge

We just added 2 new knife cases to the site... the first is the same as the normal ultimate edge knife case, but with a semi-rigid outer shell, helping to protect your knives in transit better than the normal version. Also, we happen to think it looks cooler. It holds up to 18 knives.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/ultimate-edge-knife-bag-semi-rigid-shell.html






the second is a smaller knife roll for those looking for a more simple or smaller option. This one holds up to 8 knives.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/ultimate-edge-knife-roll-8-pc.html


----------



## The Edge (Dec 8, 2012)

Those look nice! Any way we could get a picture of what each looks like inside? Maybe if you wanted to really out due yourself, load it up with some of your nicer knives as a teaser of what your kit could look like


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 8, 2012)

The Edge said:


> Those look nice! Any way we could get a picture of what each looks like inside? Maybe if you wanted to really out due yourself, load it up with some of your nicer knives as a teaser of what your kit could look like



This!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 8, 2012)

working on it... shot these about 20minutes before the store opened today and ran out of time. sorry.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 9, 2012)

Big enough for a 300mm suji or yanagiba?


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 9, 2012)

If it's the same dimensions as the original kit, there should be no problem with storing 300mm yanagiba or sujihiki with the saya on. I modded my saya a bit but they work great and fit inside the kit.


----------



## gentlecook (Dec 18, 2012)

please make few photos with openned this bag.


> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/...gid-shell.html


thx


----------



## gentlecook (Dec 18, 2012)

or bag inside looks like this one ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsbIIQoJKCI


----------



## JBroida (Dec 18, 2012)

i promise i am trying to get these things done here... as soon as i have some time i will. However, it will likely be after christmas. I was at work until 4:30 am last night


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 18, 2012)

I would say yes, just that the outer shell is tougher. I bought one from Japanese Knife imports and am very happy I did. (canvas bag)


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 18, 2012)

gentlecook said:


> or bag inside looks like this one ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsbIIQoJKCI



Hey, it's me! The only person in NJ who says "y'all" lol


----------



## JBroida (Dec 18, 2012)

yup... the inside of the bag looks like that.


----------



## Mingooch (Dec 18, 2012)

I would love to know how well larger wa handles fit in there. Been looking for something that fits the nice work Stefan has done for me.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 18, 2012)

Definitely picking up one of these. My Wusthof roll takes up way too much real estate.


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a 270, and a 300 that fit in there with no problems. With sayas too.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Does anyone know how comfortable the shoulder strap is when the bags full of knives and gear. I'm looking at one of these ridged ones after the holidays, but have a 7 mile bicycle commute, and the shoulder strap must be comftorable, and not too narrow that it "digs"


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 19, 2012)

2" wide flat bendable plastic. it doesn't seem to dig, but I don't bike either. The 1/4 mi. walk I do every day I have no problem with it digging.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 19, 2012)

Are the straps removeable? It was hard to discern in the above vid...


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 19, 2012)

D'oh! Nevermind. I just checked out JKI's pics. Looks like its removeable.


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 19, 2012)

yes they are. plastic clips.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 19, 2012)

My kit weighs just about 26 lbs and I have ridden a bike with it. Not fun but then my ride to work is up a steep hill. I have to kind of wear it like a backpack. It works best that way for me. The ride home is a blast though.


----------



## edredlee (Dec 19, 2012)

Jmadams13 said:


> Does anyone know how comfortable the shoulder strap is when the bags full of knives and gear. I'm looking at one of these ridged ones after the holidays, but have a 7 mile bicycle commute, and the shoulder strap must be comftorable, and not too narrow that it "digs"



FYI, the chrome metropolis bags are the perfect size bikers bags that fit the ultimate edge/koobi kits perfectly with some spare room for other things.


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 21, 2012)

i just got the ultimate edge deluxe version and i gotta say i lvoe them!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Dec 21, 2012)

edredlee said:


> FYI, the chrome metropolis bags are the perfect size bikers bags that fit the ultimate edge/koobi kits perfectly with some spare room for other things.



Thanks. I have a knog bag (bg dog) of the same desing as the chrome metropolis, just cheaper, lol. That chrome stuff is nice, but way overpriced, lol. That helps with my decision, or I can have a wider strap made, my mother is a wizard with a sewing machine. Thanks

~joe


----------



## edredlee (Dec 22, 2012)

I've had my chrome bag for 6+ years with daily use and no issues.. Not to mention that I bought it from a local bike shop back when I was living in Wisconsin that had it marked 50% off! I could never afford any of their stuff at retail prices!


----------



## edredlee (Dec 22, 2012)

But back to the topic.. I do really want one of those semi hard cases from ultimate edge, they look nice! My 5yr koobi refuses to die however..


----------

